# accoustic panels



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

hi guys, finally found some acoustic panels here in thailand, unfortunately all the writing is in thai apart from NRC = 0.45, am i on the right track, name is m sorb but maybe just a local product, any thoughts?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No idea. NRC of 0.45 is just an average over a variety of frequencies. Even so, with an NRC that low you can bet its not going to do much of anything in the bottom end. How thick is it?


----------



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

40mm, units are 60 by 60cm, thanks for replying


----------



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

Area per pcs. 60 x 60cm
Thickness 40mm.
Pyramid Basement 14 x 14cm
Packing 4pcs.
Total area per pack 1.44m 2


----------



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

Having a concept of continuing product development, M-PE Insulation Co., Ltd. has adopted “M-Sorb”, an insulation for sound transmission protection and echo. M-Sorb is Polyethylene Foam sheet which has open-cell in both surface and inner structure. Having surface with an unique pattern as Pyramid shape, M-sorb is able to effectively control echo level and direction of sound reflection for any sound frequency.


When sound energy touches on M-sorb surface, most sound energy shall pass through the open-cell inner structure and change into form of thermal energy. M-sorb can reduce the sound reflection upto 80%. With a beautiful modern feature, M-sorb is a best suitable for installation with room walls.


M-Sorb is best suit for rooms which require to control echo level. M-Sorb can be easily installed on wall/ ceiling in auditorium, movie room, karaoke, music practical room and used for other functions of sound absorption. Moreover, M-Sorb is able to protect thermal transmission effectively.

PRODUCT DESCRIPTION


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Foam isn't the best option but at least it's open foam. Something fiberglass, mineral wool, or cotton based would be much better.

2 problems with this product other than being foam.

1. It's only 1.5" thick approx

2. The 1.5" is the thickness of the pyramid peaks. The average thickness will be much lower

Both of the above mean that basically, it's not going to do much of anything below maybe 300Hz or so for random angled of incidence and not much under 1kHz for direct sound.


----------



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

living in the third world, options are very limited sadly


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Understood. If that's what you can get, then you'll have to work with it. Consider using multiple layers to increase thickness and how low it will function.


----------



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks for that, appreciate you taking the time,cheers


----------

